# PSN Maintenance scheduled for Thursday



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PSN Maintenance scheduled for Thursday*

Sony has announced yet another PlayStation Network maintenance window this Thursday, March 1 – and it’s a biggie, clocking in at a minimum of 14 hours.










Unusually, this one won’t allow you to stay signed in for the duration, and all websites and online play will be down in addition to Home and the PlayStation Store.

The downtime kicks off at 8:00AM PST/11:00AM EST/4:00PM GMT/3:00 AM Friday AEST, and is expected to run through at least 10:00PM PST/1:00AM Friday EST/6:00AM Friday GMT/5:00 PM Friday AEST.

Sony has given no indication of the reason for the outage, which is at least the third Thursday maintenance window this year, but the longest to date.

Hit up the PlayStation Blog for more details.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Travis T (Dec 23, 2011)

Man, it seems like the PSN is always down for maintenance lately, and that big outage/hacking scare they had a while back hasn't helped their image. I would say I'm glad I also have an XBOX, but my xbox live account got hacked and I had to go through Microsoft to get it restored/my MS points refunded. Seems like both of the services have their problems.


----------

